# Dating advice for a prepper



## ZonaJeep (Mar 24, 2009)

Every woman I've ever dated thought that the idea of prepping/survivalism was a bit nutty. How do you find a woman that is accepting of your interests.

Inb4yousuckatdating: I can find women no problem, but I'm in my mid-20's and starting to enter that 'settle down' mode. :surrender:

Married/committed preppers- advice?


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Usually if you are into prepping you are a bit nutty.

I guess you have to look for a nutty counterpart. 

I know... not much help.


----------



## ZonaJeep (Mar 24, 2009)

TheAnt said:


> Usually if you are into prepping you are a bit nutty.
> 
> I guess you have to look for a nutty counterpart.
> 
> I know... not much help.


I thought that was all women?


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

ZonaJeep said:


> I thought that was all women?


Hehe, they may be characterized as nutty... but they are nutty in the way that causes them to spend 100-150$ for a haircut.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

ZonaJeep said:


> Every woman I've ever dated thought that the idea of prepping/survivalism was a bit nutty. How do you find a woman that is accepting of your interests.
> 
> Inb4yousuckatdating: I can find women no problem, but I'm in my mid-20's and starting to enter that 'settle down' mode. :surrender:
> 
> Married/committed preppers- advice?


 Most can't accept the fact that heir life as they know it is about to be over. Maybe educate them first if they will listen then tell them your a prepper.
Many conservatives know times are getting bad.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Camping*

Take her camping. If the banjo music dosen't scare her off, you got a keeper !

:2thumb:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

ZonaJeep said:


> I thought that was all women?


I'm not nutty ... Thank you very much ... just a little odd.  But as I have a husband that is also a little odd. (He likes the homestead life. :2thumb

We make a perfect match.


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

ZonaJeep said:


> Every woman I've ever dated thought that the idea of prepping/survivalism was a bit nutty. How do you find a woman that is accepting of your interests.
> 
> Inb4yousuckatdating: I can find women no problem, but I'm in my mid-20's and starting to enter that 'settle down' mode. :surrender:
> 
> Married/committed preppers- advice?


Just find you some ole gal. Tell her you want to practice survival in a bunker. Tell her you want to hole up in a motel room for two days, and not leave. When the two days are up, and she wants to do a week next time.....you got your woman.


----------



## mamacita (Aug 17, 2011)

I don't think the idea of a man wanting to be able to provide for his family is nutty. It should be a good thing to want to have food, shelter, clothing, and safety. 

You didn't say how you let past girlfriends know you're a prepper. I would guess that the idea is really strange for anyone who's grown up with everything they needed readily available. I think you should be able to be open about wanting to be self reliant, and self sufficient, especially if you can relate it to tales your grandparents told about hard times they went thru, or bad storms or events people have had to make it thru. 

I wouldn't let a new girlfriend know you're working toward a years supply of food unless she's Mormon.


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

mamacita said:


> I don't think the idea of a man wanting to be able to provide for his family is nutty. It should be a good thing to want to have food, shelter, clothing, and safety.
> 
> You didn't say how you let past girlfriends know you're a prepper. I would guess that the idea is really strange for anyone who's grown up with everything they needed readily available. I think you should be able to be open about wanting to be self reliant, and self sufficient, especially if you can relate it to tales your grandparents told about hard times they went thru, or bad storms or events people have had to make it thru.
> 
> I wouldn't let a new girlfriend know you're working toward a years supply of food unless she's Mormon.


Everybody thought Noah was nutty too, until it was too late, and the doors were shut. It is a touchy subject. I myself would rather be a live weirdo than a dead bozo. I am doing my own prepping as of late. I want my situating finished very soon. When you don't know what specific thing, you have to prepare for everything. But, I am sure some of you wonderful prepper women can help this young man out. I like reading things from women preppers, they throw a completely different insight into things and make us guys more considerate about things we normally wouldn't think about. A good balance.


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

ZonaJeep said:


> Every woman I've ever dated thought that the idea of prepping/survivalism was a bit nutty. How do you find a woman that is accepting of your interests.
> 
> Inb4yousuckatdating: I can find women no problem, but I'm in my mid-20's and starting to enter that 'settle down' mode. :surrender:
> 
> Married/committed preppers- advice?


I once had a woman. I hit a deer on the way home and put him on my flatbed and brought it home. I hit it in front of a church in the country and didn't want to leave it there to start smelling bad, so I was going to just haul it off. I have hit six deer this year, by the way. Anyways, I got home and we were going somewhere, and I had to clean the job off of me. I came back in the kitchen. She had been outside and had split that deers' skin down the backbone and peeled the hide back a little, cut both loins out, sliced them up and had them frying in a skillet for our dinner before we left. Now, if you come across one like that, you shouldn't even have to tell her.


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

VUnder said:


> I once had a woman. I hit a deer on the way home and put him on my flatbed and brought it home. Anyways, I got home and we were going somewhere, and I had to clean the job off of me. I came back in the kitchen. She had been outside and had split that deers' skin down the backbone and peeled the hide back a little, cut both loins out, sliced them up and had them frying in a skillet for our dinner before we left. Now, if you come across one like that, you shouldn't even have to tell her.


Impressive! 

Okay, ladies, not trying to stereotype or anything, so no angry msgs. I, personally think that if you're looking for a "Barbie", you'll get a high maintenance, expensive barbie. But if you're lookin' for a prepping, lifelong companion, she'll probably look a lot more natural (not plastic.) Yeah, yeah, I know, don't judge a book by it's cover, but sometimes you can tell ALOT by the front of the magazine, just sayin'. If she doesn't cook - probably not a good sign. If she needs to be in the beauty shop all the time (nails, hair, facials, massages) - probably not a good sign. Gotta find someone who appreciates the simple things in life, not all the fading glitz and glamour. Now I can't wait for an update on your love life. hee hee


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

Possumfam said:


> Impressive!
> 
> Okay, ladies, not trying to stereotype or anything, so no angry msgs. I, personally think that if you're looking for a "Barbie", you'll get a high maintenance, expensive barbie. But if you're lookin' for a prepping, lifelong companion, she'll probably look a lot more natural (not plastic.) Yeah, yeah, I know, don't judge a book by it's cover, but sometimes you can tell ALOT by the front of the magazine, just sayin'. If she doesn't cook - probably not a good sign. If she needs to be in the beauty shop all the time (nails, hair, facials, massages) - probably not a good sign. Gotta find someone who appreciates the simple things in life, not all the fading glitz and glamour. Now I can't wait for an update on your love life. hee hee


That's what got me, she was a barbie too. I was stupid.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Funny that you should bring up this topic. I have the same problem finding a man who doesn't think *I'm* a nut.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

ZonaJeep said:


> Every woman I've ever dated thought that the idea of prepping/survivalism was a bit nutty. How do you find a woman that is accepting of your interests.
> 
> Inb4yousuckatdating: I can find women no problem, but I'm in my mid-20's and starting to enter that 'settle down' mode. :surrender:
> 
> Married/committed preppers- advice?


Where have you been looking?

If you're looking in a bar with thumping "dance" music, you won't find her.
Try looking at gun shows,churches,gun range, gun clubs,Outdoor stores,State or County Fairs, classes for gun licenses or firstaid or Cert,etc.
( Hubby has done been asked 3 different times if I had a sister from the guys at the gun shop lmao)

When are you informing them?

Unless you've been together for a while, I wouldn't be telling them. You need to get to know them outside of the bedroom.
For myself, I wouldn't be telling anyone until I was ready to commit in a permanent fashion, but thats just me.Being prepared for more than just the usual emergencies isn't something I want to spread around. I still haven't told my best friend yet, but I plan on telling her before she heads back to Texas.

You won't find a woman who has your beliefs if you're not looking in the right places. I'll go out on a limb and say that she propbably won't be found in a city. MAYBE in a fairly large town, but more than likely in a small town, out in the country somewhat.
You also need to find someone that you like to hangout with. That was the first thing on my "list" for a hubby. There will be times in a long marriage ( 31 for us) that you just need to be able to sit in the same room and do nothing together.Whether thats just sitting and talking about anything, or one is reading and the other is working on a hobby of some sort.
We married in our twenties and we were like rabbits, but then life happened and we've mellowed. Don't get me wrong, we're not celebate but we're not rabbits anymore lol. We LIKE each other and we LOVE each other.We have the same goals. We 're on the same page as far as where we want to get to in life.We're not up each other's azzes all the time. I like to read, he doesn't,he watches the History channel lol. I like to grow things, he wouldn't know a seedling from a weed. He knows weapons like the back of his hand, I know some and am learning more all the time.
We bring our strengths together to make a whole picture.

Good Luck. Don't get discouraged.She's out there.


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

Odd thought, but I've noticed a few wives of prep-minded friends are into the whole "zombie" thing. How about a zombie movie icebreaker? lol

Solid, well-thought out political beliefs. How one spends non-working hours. Opinions on current world events--the depth of thought, wisdom, worldviews, etc. A couple needs to share these types of core values. And you'll find them involved in the things they believe in--so involve yourself in those activities if you haven't already.

Or simply the willingness to listen to reason and change--that alone is worth it's weight in gold. I have one friend like that... kind of an about-face in politics and many other things.


----------



## showmegal (Sep 14, 2011)

Just a point of view from a woman here. Look at their hair, makeup, clothes, shoes. That should tell you a lot. If they spend more time dolling up than they do cooking or cleaning, run! Find out if they shop for fun or necessity. If they run with a pack it isn't a good sign either. Find out if she changes her own oil or attempts house repairs on her own. Good luck and keep your eyes peeled.


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

kejmack said:


> Funny that you should bring up this topic. I have the same problem finding a man who doesn't think *I'm* a nut.


There is nothing wrong with a wonderful nut. Gosh, I happened to watch a little bit of Jersey Shore, my goodness, what have the kids turned into these days. Everybody sleeping with whoever, girls taking girls home from the dance club. Maybe I am too sheltered, but I see I do not need the exposure.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

ZonaJeep, the main thing to look for in a woman is your soul mate. Everyone has one. Start out with a conversation about the ecconomy, or the recent hurricane & flooding or if you are in a earthquake zone start there talking about being prepared. If she doesn't seem to understand what is going on look elsewhere. Good luck.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Maybe we can get the forum owner to put up a singles section. LOL "Prepared Singles" :beercheer:


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

kejmack said:


> Funny that you should bring up this topic. I have the same problem finding a man who doesn't think *I'm* a nut.


That is what PM's are for...


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

You may not want a glamour queen,but you also don't want to be spending a lifetime with some hag who does'nt take care of herself either.
There are good looking well manicured women who can cook,clean and help with preps. Visit the gun shows ,outdoor stores ,ect,like someone else said here. 
What goods a woman if you ae not attracted to her,romance is also important.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

VUnder said:


> That is what PM's are for...


ROTF! VUnder, you matchmaker you!


----------



## ZonaJeep (Mar 24, 2009)

Some excellent advice guys and gals, keep it up. I like the 'sit in a room and do nothing' as well as asking about what she would think about world events. In the past I've always dated politically out-of-touch or opposite women (thinking with the little head) so I avoided that subject.

A little background on myself: I'm 24 working on 25, will be out of the Army this spring after 8 years and plan on becoming a college student in southwest Colorado. I don't have the tinfoil strapped down as tight as most but I have a healthy distrust of my employer and strive to one day live 'off the grid' not only out of a strong survival instinct, but I believe it will be cheaper, more fulfulling and a better environment to raise kids in.


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

TheAnt said:


> ROTF! VUnder, you matchmaker you!


I had to look up ROTF, I'm not all that web savvy even at 42.


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

I think being really clear with yourself on what qualities your looking for in a potential partner is very helpful ...and realizing no one is perfect too including ourselves keeps it real. Be yourself and take your time and try not to settle for less on the real important core values... good luck in your search


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

ZonaJeep said:


> Every woman I've ever dated thought that the idea of prepping/survivalism was a bit nutty. How do you find a woman that is accepting of your interests.
> 
> Inb4yousuckatdating: I can find women no problem, but I'm in my mid-20's and starting to enter that 'settle down' mode. :surrender:
> 
> Married/committed preppers- advice?


Marriage is complicated enough. Find somebody you're compatible with. Whether or not she approves of your prepping is really a minor issue when it comes down to it.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

VUnder said:


> I had to look up ROTF, I'm not all that web savvy even at 42.


VUnder, look up in the top right corner of the website. There is a link called "My Quotes" that will show you a list of anyone who quoted you when replying (like I did here and there). I usually check that a couple times a day so I can respond to any postings to/about me.



BillS said:


> Marriage is complicated enough. Find somebody you're compatible with. Whether or not she approves of your prepping is really a minor issue when it comes down to it.


As long as she will let you continue to prep and not give you hell about it. If its that important to you it needs to be something that you both can at least agree to disagree and not hold against each other.


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

I only read the initial post.......I live alone and ready to rock and roll... WTSHTF there will be many hungry young wome in search of a "food daddy" and I will have the choice from among them.....at 71 I can still choose what I want..........heyyyyyyyy, we can all dream, no? :2thumb:


----------



## ZonaJeep (Mar 24, 2009)

Ponce said:


> I only read the initial post.......I live alone and ready to rock and roll... WTSHTF there will be many hungry young wome in search of a "food daddy" and I will have the choice from among them.....at 71 I can still choose what I want..........heyyyyyyyy, we can all dream, no? :2thumb:


Do you have a vaccum-sealed bag full of blue pills? :sssh:


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Find the hottest looking Blonde Chick you can find and marry her! Tell her you need her help prepping for when SHTF and money is no longer used. Let her know you need to store food, water, and ammo to be able to trade for her haircuts, dyes, high heal shoes, and manicures. Problem solved!


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

ZonaJeep said:


> Do you have a vaccum-sealed bag full of blue pills? :sssh:


Viagra: you don't have to need it to love it!

I should write advertising slogans


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

my advice, as far as 'romance' goes: find a woman good looking enough to turn you on, and _*that's it*_ !... anything extra is *trouble*! :surrender:


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

The_Blob said:


> my advice, as far as 'romance' goes: find a woman good looking enough to turn you on, and _*that's it*_ !... anything extra is *trouble*! :surrender:


Now thats not fair to those uber beautiful women like my wife!

What I think you mean is to stay away from some woman who is too 'high maintenance' which my wife is definitely not!


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

Ponce said:


> I only read the initial post.......I live alone and ready to rock and roll... WTSHTF there will be many hungry young wome in search of a "food daddy" and I will have the choice from among them.....at 71 I can still choose what I want..........heyyyyyyyy, we can all dream, no? :2thumb:


Maybe you need to dream about being Ponce De Leon and you found the fountain of youth!!! Sorry, I had to say it, my friend. Ha Ha


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

I don't have to think it because I am a Ponce de Leon.....Juan was my 14 grandad...................two generations befor Juan it was just plain Ponce and then they married into the family of Leon and it became Ponce de Leon.

Zona? sorry to say that nothing works anymore but......I still like to sleep warm hahahahahaha.


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

My advice is about the same as others'. Find someone you *like*, who shares at least a few of the same interests and that you can be alone with in different situations. I met the Boss Rooster on a weekend camping/horseback riding event. He saw me in old comfy clothes and my cowboy boots, taking care of my own camping needs and that of my horse. Months later, when he asked me out for lunch, I was wearing nice clothes, heels, makeup, etc. We gradually found out that we shared a love of antiques, livestock and lots of things inbetween. Look for a girl that is a little country, that always helps


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

ZonaJeep said:


> Every woman I've ever dated thought that the idea of prepping/survivalism was a bit nutty. How do you find a woman that is accepting of your interests.
> 
> Inb4yousuckatdating: I can find women no problem, but I'm in my mid-20's and starting to enter that 'settle down' mode. :surrender:
> 
> Married/committed preppers- advice?


I'm 45.still single.
The only woman I found to tolerate my ways was stark-starring nuts.

Advertize yourself as neo-cave man and see if you get any bites.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Rabbit vs Bunny*



showmegal said:


> Just a point of view from a woman here. Look at their hair, makeup, clothes, shoes. That should tell you a lot. If they spend more time dolling up than they do cooking or cleaning, run! Find out if they shop for fun or necessity. If they run with a pack it isn't a good sign either. Find out if she changes her own oil or attempts house repairs on her own. Good luck and keep your eyes peeled.


When I was a young man and single , I thought I wanted a "Playboy Bunny".

I finally figgured out that I wasn't the Playboy type I thought I was.

I was actually more of a Plowboy.

I gave up the "Playboy Bunny" search and found myself a good old "Plowboy Rabbit".

We now have been married for 45 years !


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Some scattered thoughts...When we married 20 years ago, if you'd have told us we were going to be homeschooling preppers interested in politics & old ways of living, we'd have told you were crazy. Yet here we are!

I like to look nice, shop when I feel like it, & would get manicures & hair done if nursing did not require constant handwashing & my hair to be either short or put up. That doesn't mean I'm too stupid to make financial priorities nor does that mean I need some man to support me. I can take care of me just fine, thank you, & perfectly understand the concepts of income vs. expenses, budgeting, needs vs wants, living beneath my means, & can add & subtract. Our family lives on less than half of our income, with 2 teenage daughters who also like to look nice, & I handle the family finances. Frumpy does not necessarily equal a good partner. They may simply be too lazy to bother with it.


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

tsrwivey... well said...


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

tsrwivey said:


> Frumpy does not necessarily equal a good partner. They may simply be too lazy to bother with it.


It's hard not to look frumpy when you have just unloaded a ton of ground feed by yourself or you have been cutting bushes or hauling manure. I've also been taking care of myself since I graduated from high school. Along the way, I've put myself through college and had a career. I'm as lazy as they come, but for 28 years, I've been a good partner and I've had a good partner. Being friends first & last, loyalty, respecting each other, sharing interests and having common sense is more important than how you are dressed.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

Ponce said:


> I only read the initial post.......I live alone and ready to rock and roll... WTSHTF there will be many hungry young wome in search of a "food daddy" and I will have the choice from among them.....at 71 I can still choose what I want..........heyyyyyyyy, we can all dream, no? :2thumb:


I worked for a doc several years ago. we had a 92 yo man come in for some tests. as I was getting his medical history, he asked if he could ask me a question. thinking he meant about his test, I said of course. He then asked if it was alright if he took two Viagra pills! I looked at him and asked why. he said that one did not last long enough!!! it only worked for an hour or two.

reminded me of what my grandmother used to say," just because there is snow on the roof dosen't mean that there isn't a fire in the hearth. :smilieimg:


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*My ol Granpappy*

*one day said..Son...( he called me son) Son he says, some day yer not gonna be able to cut the mustard ...but yer never gonna be too old to lick the jar...

It was several years before I figgered my OGP wasn't talkin bout mustard...

But back to the OP's question.... ask her to go shooting.. if she never has give her a 22 to start out.. if she likes it keep going.. get her to help plant some tomato's , if she gets into that don't worry bout the rest.. she will work into it just fine.. If a woman is willing to shoot and grow food prepping will follow..just don't preach dooms day... talk about losing a job, or ending up in the hospital for a while and not able to work... that's a SHTF anybody can understand...

But I've never met a keeper in a bar... I wouldn't be interested in a party doll... they are fun to play with but they ain't keepers till they grow out of it... course if yer hanging out there maybe you ain't ready either... took me a long time to grow up... still working on parts of it

Mean time just quietly prep and when asked about it... just say you carry insurance and a fire extinguisher too..and wear a seat belt... that's all prepping *


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

It makes me laugh when men gripe about women spending money on hair, clothes, or make-up. I always wonder why. That's who they chase after like a dog in heat: the women who spent the time and money on hair, clothes, and make-up! Think back to high school. Guys don't change much when they get older. Where do their eyes go when you're out in public? To the women who have the "$100 to $150 haircuts" and clothes, make-up, etc. Now I can throw in a "ROTFL" (Rolling On The Floor Laughing)!!!

Hey guys? Take a look at yourselves... Have you kept yourselves up? Are you trim, or got a bit of a belly going there? Or any of a number of less-than pleasant things about your appearance or behavior, or are you a hot stud? 

Also, 24 going on 25 is young. You have lots of time to find the right gal. I know it doesn't feel that way. I remember being even younger than that and panicking that I'd never find the right guy, that I was getting way past the age when I should have. If I could convince you of one thing, it would be that you don't have to rush things. She's out there. Hold out for the really special one that'll want to share the kind of life you want to live. Don't think with anything below your heart and brain.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

LilRedHen said:


> It's hard not to look frumpy when you have just unloaded a ton of ground feed by yourself or you have been cutting bushes or hauling manure.


If it's hot, sweaty, heavy, dirty, or stinky work hubby does it. I CAN do it, I WOULD do it, but hubby prefers to do it instead. He's old fashioned & believes in "woman's work" & "man's work". Every man in his family is like that. :dunno:


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

tsrwivey said:


> If it's hot, sweaty, heavy, dirty, or stinky work hubby does it. I CAN do it, I WOULD do it, but hubby prefers to do it instead. He's old fashioned & believes in "woman's work" & "man's work". Every man in his family is like that. :dunno:


Yeh, my man once had a wife that did "woman's work". If she had fed the stock when he was late coming home from laying 1000 concrete blocks a day or working 2 jobs, or went camping with him or even petted the horse or the dog, he might have still been there. Now that he's sitting in the house, crippled and dying by inches, I do the "woman's work" and the "man's work" and am glad of the experiences I had working and playing by his side.

If the young man that started this thread finds a girl that shares his interests and is willing to get her hands dirty, he will be better off.

That's my story, and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

Okay, there seems to be an all or nothing attitude about how a woman looks. I believe there is a balance. I wear skirts and heels at least twice a week, try to do SOMETHING with my hair, and wear makeup. That's not what I was referring to. I can get finger nails, toe nails, manicures and pedicures for free (bartering w/ a friend for babysitting) but none of it would last with the constant prepping that we do. But, IF looks are the priority, and she can't milk a cow, or do the dishes, or work in the yard/garden cuz it'll mess up her hair and nails, that could be a problem. And just cuz you ain't got your nails and hair done doesn't mean you're frumpy - just not dolled up that day.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Possumfam said:


> Okay, there seems to be an all or nothing attitude about how a woman looks. I believe there is a balance. I wear skirts and heels at least twice a week, try to do SOMETHING with my hair, and wear makeup. That's not what I was referring to. I can get finger nails, toe nails, manicures and pedicures for free (bartering w/ a friend for babysitting) but none of it would last with the constant prepping that we do. But, IF looks are the priority, and she can't milk a cow, or do the dishes, or work in the yard/garden cuz it'll mess up her hair and nails, that could be a problem. And just cuz you ain't got your nails and hair done doesn't mean you're frumpy - just not dolled up that day.


Well said , well said.

This December will be the 40yr. mark for us, and I love her just as much if not more than when we were first married. Over the years (after I grew up and quit acting selfish and totally stupid) we became the best of friends.

I am by no stretch of the imagination a handsome man, but my wife is a "looker"and she is also a "country girl" and has worked hard all of her life and our lives together.

At 60yrs old she can still "doll up" and knock my socks off. The very next day after she dolled up she might be elbow deep in the garden or doing something else that gets her dirty.

She holds down a full time job and still finds the time to do what she see's needs to be done.

To say that I married a wonderful woman is a definite understatement.

You can go for beauty no brains, beauty and brains, beauty brains and a good work ethic, or my favorite, a good ole good looking country girl with her stuff together.


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

Possumfam said:


> And just cuz you ain't got your nails and hair done doesn't mean you're frumpy - just not dolled up that day.


:2thumb: Exactly


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

Oldvet -

awwwwwwwwwww, how sweet! Sounds like you are both very lucky to have each other....and THAT'S what I'm talking about. This summer was our 20th - and I do believe we will grow old together (...or maybe we already have :dunno: ) We don't look like we did in our 20's, but we're doing ok, I suppose.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Possumfam said:


> Oldvet -
> 
> awwwwwwwwwww, how sweet! Sounds like you are both very lucky to have each other....and THAT'S what I'm talking about. This summer was our 20th - and I do believe we will grow old together (...or maybe we already have :dunno: ) We don't look like we did in our 20's, but we're doing ok, I suppose.


Speaking of not looking like I did in my 20's, I figure that since I came into this world fat, bald and toothless, I might as well go out the same way.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Possumfam:

What part of NW Florida do you live in? When I retired from the military we were in Panama City, we were there for right at three years then moved back to Texas. We really enjoyed it there, but Texas is home.


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

oldvet said:


> Speaking of not looking like I did in my 20's, I figure that since I came into this world fat, bald and toothless, I might as well go out the same way.


ROTFL -  - too funny! Hubby retired a few years ago, Pensacola. I'm from KS, he's from MS, but right now we believe this is where GOD wants us, so....


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Possumfam said:


> ROTFL -  - too funny! Hubby retired a few years ago, Pensacola. I'm from KS, he's from MS, but right now we believe this is where GOD wants us, so....


You are in a good place, you don't have that far to go to get out of the city and head to the woods if need be.

I don't know if you have ever been there but the road from Panama City to Wewahitchka(sp) is lined with a whole bunch of open lumber company owned land or at least used to be when I was there. I used to do some hunting on their property and it was thousands of acres. If you had to bug out that area is worth a thought.

If you realy feel that where you are is where the Lord want's you then I imagine that you were called there for a definite purpose. :2thumb:

You know I can't help but wonder why most of the folks on here are at least middle aged or better, I can only guess and say that the older we get the more common sense we develope and look at things more practically and realistically.

No offense meant to any of you youngsters out there.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

gypsysue said:


> It makes me laugh when men gripe about women spending money on hair, clothes, or make-up. I always wonder why. That's who they chase after like a dog in heat: the women who spent the time and money on hair, clothes, and make-up! Think back to high school. Guys don't change much when they get older. Where do their eyes go when you're out in public? To the women who have the "$100 to $150 haircuts" and clothes, make-up, etc. Now I can throw in a "ROTFL" (Rolling On The Floor Laughing)!!!


Very well said, GypsySue!!! I am on a well-known dating website and nearly all the guys I have met are looking for ArmCandy! They don't care that I'm fit, can handle a chainsaw or dress out a deer. They want some hot chick to show off with. An average girl doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

kejmack said:


> Very well said, GypsySue!!! I am on a well-known dating website and nearly all the guys I have met are looking for ArmCandy! They don't care that I'm fit, can handle a chainsaw or dress out a deer. They want some hot chick to show off with. An average girl doesn't stand a chance.


Yep. Nowadays women are expected to work 10 hour days, work out an hour at the gym to keep fit, then do the shopping, child raising, cooking & cleaning. Thank you women's lib! Hellofa deal they carved out for women. Perhaps if they'd put the dope down long enough they'd have realized it was the men they were liberating! If I were single again, I don't think I'd even bother to date & my kids would probably come from a sperm bank.  We tell our teen daughters they'd better marry a homeschooler to have any chance at marrying a real man. :soapbox1:


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Ladies,

I do believe that you are both correct, it seems as tho most of the young men of today can't see past their ego's and only look for "arm candy" that will (they think) make them look good and stoke their overblown sense of self worth. :dunno:

That is not to say that there aren't a lot of young to middle aged women out there that do the same.

I am not lumping all young to middle aged men and women in that catagory, but I would bet that it is at least 50 to 70%.

To those of you that are still looking, I say look past all of the garbage that he or she might think that they have to lay out there to try and impress and quickly cut to the chase and ask questions that will leave no doubt as to what type of a person you are dealing with.

Keep in mind that there are no "perfect people" and everyone has faults, just try to find someone with the least amount of faults and someone that has the same (as much as possible) values as you do.


----------



## paladin562 (Jun 30, 2010)

Girls in their 20's are clueless, just keep looking.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

It was really like hitting the lottery with my wife - she looks like a Barbie doll, loves to garden and cook, was already buying precious metals, conservative like me, and loves to shoot!! We actually met on eHarmony, believe it or not! I am only average looking, but she is a knockout 

GET TO KNOW the woman FIRST - if you don't like her and she doesn't like you for who you are, then don't even bother continuing. If you find out you both really like each other, then start with talking about political views first, find out her opinion on the economy, etc. ...but don't "hit her in the face" with those topics, just have normal conversation. Let her know what your liikes and interests are. Do you garden? Then show it to her. Do you like to shoot? Go make some holes in paper or plink some cans with her. Stuff like that.

Find someone you are attracted to - not all women look like Megan Fox, but pick someone that you like to look at. find out who she is as a person, and make sure she gets to see the REAL YOU>

My wife says most people don't "Market themselves" and she is RIGHT! If you are in the grocery store, do you buy the box of cereal that is straight, or the one that looks like someone sat on? Don't look like like you don't care about your appearance.


----------



## drifter0069 (Jan 6, 2011)

Dont invite her to the nuclear fall out shelter on the first date....that may be a red flag.. wait till at least the second date for that. She will be very impressed also if you give her a personalized foil hat, "just for her" ok ok, im just joking lol. good luck!


----------



## sunny (Dec 26, 2010)

Wanna meet my daughter...she's mid 20's...and a welder.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

sunny said:


> Wanna meet my daughter...she's mid 20's...and a welder.


sure... not sure my wife would approve


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

partdeux said:


> sure... not sure my wife would approve


Oh, you guys are too funny!

:lolsmash:

I think the best advice is to find someone you really like to be with, and be honest with yourself about what you want in a mate. Everything else will fall into place.


----------



## gunsmith (Jan 21, 2011)

didn't read the whole thread but maybe looking in different places would be key. The back to nature movement is still alive and well. I notice when I tell my San Francisco/NYC friends that I'm a gun nut/survivalist/prepper that I do not get taken seriously-so I tell them I live off grid with solar panels and wind generators & I grow some organic veggies & that I need guns because you cant reach 911 where there are no towers & they are impressed. a club gal may not be interested in prepping until its to late but a hippie gal that goes camping and rainbow gatherings while not politically realistic is at least open to living the prepper lifestyle


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

sunny said:


> Wanna meet my daughter...she's mid 20's...and a welder.


Sure - pictures please

... of the welds! :flower:


----------



## lefty (Sep 29, 2011)

well if you do not find a woman before the SHTF, make sure you have a huge stockpile of tp. That will be a great dating tool after the colaspe.


----------



## ZonaJeep (Mar 24, 2009)

lefty said:


> well if you do not find a woman before the SHTF, make sure you have a huge stockpile of tp. That will be a great dating tool after the colaspe.


In Iraq I carried tampons in my kit for gunshot wounds. :dunno:


----------



## ZonaJeep (Mar 24, 2009)

Pic of OP in case any of you know someone.


----------



## MissRae (Oct 6, 2011)

Think about where you'd find similar-minded gals. The grange? The local 4H or summer camps? Gun shows or community gardening plots/workshops? 

If you're looking for a gal who gets a $100 haircut every 6 weeks, by all means, lurk outside a hair salon. If you want one who knows the difference between three different kinds of personal camp stoves, hang out at the local sporting goods store or join a rafting/camping club or canning workshops or whatever is around.

I didn't start off with, ahem, the current mindset I now have. But I did an awful lot of camping (I was better at starting fires and basic campsite hygiene than the local boy scouts back then and even still shock my hubby with little things like firestarters and an outdoor milk-jug handwashing station that I have rolling around in my head), was around relatives who did farming/logging in various ways when they were still alive, and knew where milk/eggs actually come from (i.e. not boxes in the store). It took me having kids and having that gut feeling from God that I needed to do a little more for the seed collection and jar collection and such to take on a life of it's own. I did have to limit my hubby's chainsaw collection to a certain number though - even *we* don't need a dozen chainsaws.  Oh, and location will make a huge difference. Folks like me aren't an aberration in various places farther north. I have at least one to-be-single-soon friend that wishes she were able to join me in canning bees (mid-divorce doesn't exactly lend itself to that kind of thing), and am finding more and more mommy-type friends with similar mindsets. Just takes time to feel folks out, so to speak.


----------



## rikinwyoming (Aug 29, 2011)

I need a nice lady here in Wyoming!,,, here's a pic of me,,,lol


----------



## tufty68 (Oct 23, 2011)

*Thank you!*



Possumfam said:


> Impressive!
> 
> Okay, ladies, not trying to stereotype or anything, so no angry msgs. I, personally think that if you're looking for a "Barbie", you'll get a high maintenance, expensive barbie. But if you're lookin' for a prepping, lifelong companion, she'll probably look a lot more natural (not plastic.) Yeah, yeah, I know, don't judge a book by it's cover, but sometimes you can tell ALOT by the front of the magazine, just sayin'. If she doesn't cook - probably not a good sign. If she needs to be in the beauty shop all the time (nails, hair, facials, massages) - probably not a good sign. Gotta find someone who appreciates the simple things in life, not all the fading glitz and glamour. Now I can't wait for an update on your love life. hee hee


OK, not fair. Why can't I find a guy in MY area that thinks this way. Works both ways Possum. Guys are either prissy and don't give me a second look because their looking for Barbie, which I am proud to say I am NOT, or they think I'm wacko.

I really don't get it. I can cook on the stove, in the oven, fireplace, or campfire, it's all good. I am an artisan bread baker, I grow my own food (just planted 300 garlic cloves today, onions tomorrow), I have food storage (visible and hidden) I'm handy with tools and basic carpentry (just built a new food pantry off the laundry room), and I'm a heck of a good shot with all of my guns. I am building cold storage and a chicken coop this winter, and I'm teaching my horses how to haul timber and pull a plow.

And I can't get a guy to even say hi to me much less get a date. While I'm no Barbie, I'm not exactly a troglodyte. I think I'm an average looking girl, if a bit of a tom boy. Yet I see women like you find on peopleofwalmart.com with guys and a kids all the time. What gives??? How is that fair???

Sigh...

My latest ploy has been to hang out at the gun ranges, since they're usually well populated with guys my age. But I think I intimidate the other shooters, especially when I shoot the Rem 770. I've noticed that other girls who are bad shots usually have guys "offering" advise. _Hmmm_, maybe I need to rethink my approach.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

tufty68 said:


> OK, not fair. Why can't I find a guy in MY area that thinks this way. Works both ways Possum. Guys are either prissy and don't give me a second look because their looking for Barbie, which I am proud to say I am NOT, or they think I'm wacko.
> 
> I really don't get it. I can cook on the stove, in the oven, fireplace, or campfire, it's all good. I am an artisan bread baker, I grow my own food (just planted 300 garlic cloves today, onions tomorrow), I have food storage (visible and hidden) I'm handy with tools and basic carpentry (just built a new food pantry off the laundry room), and I'm a heck of a good shot with all of my guns. I am building cold storage and a chicken coop this winter, and I'm teaching my horses how to haul timber and pull a plow.
> 
> ...


Hey how about becoming an adoptive Daughter? :wave:

Hang in there kiddo, I betcha you will find someone in the not to distant future. There are still some young down to earth guys out there that have their heads screwed on straight and would appreciate you for who you are.

Dan


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

tufty68 said:


> OK, not fair. Why can't I find a guy in MY area that thinks this way. Works both ways Possum. Guys are either prissy and don't give me a second look because their looking for Barbie, which I am proud to say I am NOT, or they think I'm wacko.
> 
> And I can't get a guy to even say hi to me much less get a date. While I'm no Barbie, I'm not exactly a troglodyte. I think I'm an average looking girl, if a bit of a tom boy. Yet I see women like you find on peopleofwalmart.com with guys and a kids all the time. What gives??? How is that fair???
> 
> ...


You are exactly right! All the guys I meet are looking for a Barbie and they want one that is HALF THEIR AGE! I'm 47 and the guys I am matched with on a certain dating site want women who are in their 20's. Really? Hanging out at the gun range might not be such a bad idea! LOL See you there.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

kejmack said:


> You are exactly right! All the guys I meet are looking for a Barbie and they want one that is HALF THEIR AGE! I'm 47 and the guys I am matched with on a certain dating site want women who are in their 20's. Really? Hanging out at the gun range might not be such a bad idea! LOL See you there.


it's because the *girls* my age actually believe the bullcrap that guys throw around... :lolsmash:

I have noticed that women outnumber men more than 2:1 at university in undergraduate studies (which changes dramatically once you get into graduate school/PHD program) but *many* of them are just looking for an *MRS.* degree


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

tufty68 said:


> OK, not fair. Why can't I find a guy in MY area that thinks this way. Works both ways Possum. Guys are either prissy and don't give me a second look because their looking for Barbie, which I am proud to say I am NOT, or they think I'm wacko.
> 
> I really don't get it. I can cook on the stove, in the oven, fireplace, or campfire, it's all good. I am an artisan bread baker, I grow my own food (just planted 300 garlic cloves today, onions tomorrow), I have food storage (visible and hidden) I'm handy with tools and basic carpentry (just built a new food pantry off the laundry room), and I'm a heck of a good shot with all of my guns. I am building cold storage and a chicken coop this winter, and I'm teaching my horses how to haul timber and pull a plow.
> 
> ...


Ummmm....I have a single son. You're not in NWFL by chance, are you?


----------



## JeffinOregon (Oct 25, 2011)

*WHERE to look??*

You asked "how to find".... somehow many replies have delved pretty far off into "who to find". Sticking with the "how to", as some have eluded to, ya kinda gotta consider WHERE you're looking. If you want to meet some guy friends who like shooting, you probably wouldn't start off by hanging out at a golf course right. You want to know how/where to find women who at least might be likely to understand your mindset and where you're coming from.

I would, as odd as it may sound, try looking for some women who dig history. REAL and true history that is. I personally don't see how ANYONE who has a fair sense of true history could NOT, in these current times, totally get where you're coming from and fully agree. Ya just never know what that uber sexy librarian with the big black frame glasses might be thinking long about now.

What about women in the military who may be thinking along the same lines you are and for the same reasons? ... or, Maybe you should consider becoming a firearms instructor on the side and check out the world of self defense classes for women. They just may be think'n "be prepared".

Someone mentioned getting this forum to start up something for singles, well great idea, but when you're waiting, find the others who have already done it, just Google it and I promise you'll find a couple dating sites / forums for "single and looking" preppers.

Once ya get the "where" down pat, then you can come back here and refresh your thoughts on the "who" parts.

Good luck, God bless, be wise, be well and stay free! :goodluck:


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

kejmack said:


> You are exactly right! All the guys I meet are looking for a Barbie and they want one that is HALF THEIR AGE! I'm 47 and the guys I am matched with on a certain dating site want women who are in their 20's. Really? Hanging out at the gun range might not be such a bad idea! LOL See you there.


If you find a 94 year old man, you will be half his age, but will both of you be happy? That is a point to ponder. I would solve the mystery but I am still pondering on how a black cow can eat green grass and make white milk and yellow butter, I will keep you posted.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

VUnder said:


> If you find a 94 year old man, you will be half his age, but will both of you be happy?


How rich is that 94 year old man?


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

Could he be rich enough?


----------



## flayer (Jan 15, 2011)

*If I was younger and still single LOL*



kejmack said:


> Very well said, GypsySue!!! I am on a well-known dating website and nearly all the guys I have met are looking for ArmCandy! They don't care that I'm fit, can handle a chainsaw or dress out a deer. They want some hot chick to show off with. An average girl doesn't stand a chance.


Don't despair! I can't be the only one who says he'd have to take umbrage at that! If I hadn't already met the woman I was meant to marry 10 yrs ago (online dating service to boot!) I'd say we should meet for common support and companionship/ friendship and/or fellowship if nothing else....! 
Hang in there!


----------



## arawak-prime (Oct 30, 2011)

tufty68 said:


> OK, not fair. Why can't I find a guy in MY area that thinks this way. Works both ways Possum. Guys are either prissy and don't give me a second look because their looking for Barbie, which I am proud to say I am NOT, or they think I'm wacko.
> 
> I really don't get it. I can cook on the stove, in the oven, fireplace, or campfire, it's all good. I am an artisan bread baker, I grow my own food (just planted 300 garlic cloves today, onions tomorrow), I have food storage (visible and hidden) I'm handy with tools and basic carpentry (just built a new food pantry off the laundry room), and I'm a heck of a good shot with all of my guns. I am building cold storage and a chicken coop this winter, and I'm teaching my horses how to haul timber and pull a plow.
> 
> ...


My wife of 25 years (next month is our anniversary) never got any attention from any of her local eligible men. They wanted the 'gem' to hang on their arm to impress their buddies. She did not fit their mold.

She was into gardening, raising critters (goats, horses, chickens, dogs, cats, etc.) Hunted with a .22 bolt action. Back to the land type, BUT without the dope and commune mentality. We are both average in appearance.

Dated a few times, and scared each other off. &#8230;Darn, could this be the RIGHT person??? Ran into her a year later. Two weeks later we were engaged, then married. We were interested in each other first, but first friendship then romance then love. We were both in our thirties when we got wed. 25 years has passed way too quick. We both prep, and have our entire married life. Preparing for the worst and praying for the best is the normal course of action in our home.

Please don't give up hope. But sometimes the best things in life come from a direction you weren't even looking at.


----------

